# Silver's Foaling Page - *It's a boy!*



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing. I remember you posted about her in another thread, but what breeds are the sire & dam?


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Mare's Sire is a Tennessee Walking horse and her dam is a Racking Horse.
Baby's Sire is a Tennessee Walking horse and Dam is Racking Horse and Spotted Saddle horse. She is double registered.
Sire of baby has won some champion classes. Dam has won at some local shows


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Silver has a stifle problem that prevents me from showing and trail riding. Hoping baby will fit the bill


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Aw yeah, subbing, yeah! Congratulations, I can't wait to see what the foal looks like!


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has she been tested for frame, she is lovely good luck foaling.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Sire is a Palomino. I will post his picture when I can get a good one. That doesn't have a glare on it.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Mare's sire is World Grand Champion Kodachrome Tennessee Walking horse.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

No she has not. I messed up and forgot about owls. Until after breeding.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Subbing* my mare is due May as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Great we can compare pics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Subbing! Love to see all the new babies arriving


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my mare today, she is due May 3rd. The pictures don't show her roundness well, but she has grown alot this past week. Probably because she has a german shepherd in there :wink:


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Felt Silver's baby moving last Saturday night. My Friends kids were in the pasture playing and petting the horses and they were rubbing on Silver and felt the baby move they were so excited.
Will get more pictures this weekend.


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Awee...congrats!!! My mare is due anywhere from the end of this month to mid april....she was already bred when we got her last may...and the previous owners werent sure when....so its been a bit of a guessing game needless to say..lol but are ready should she go early!!
This is my Annie...she is a reg'd APHA, bred to an AQHA...


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

These photos were taken a month ago...guess I should take some new ones!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very pretty girl. Can't wait to see baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is a couple of pictures of Trigger. He is the daddy of Silvers baby. He is not that skinny. It is the angle of the picture.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

One more of dad


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are the latest pictures of Silver. These were taken 2-9-13


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Silver's is 242 days and due May 22, 2013


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been trying to think of names for the baby. Mothers reg. name is Silver Chrome and daddys name is Lowell's golden trigger.
I thought maybe Trigger's Silver Bullet if it is a boy but I have not got any names if it is a girl.
Any suggestions on boy or girl names?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

*subbing* Both beautiful x and mum looks big already  x


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you!
She had a big colt last year that was still born.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry x Fingers crossed for a healthy babe this time xx For mum and you xx


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the previous foal is assumed to have been a Lethal White? I hope you have no complications this time around. That is going to be a gorgeous baby.

Hm...names...I can come up with generals you can add on to...

Golden Gun
Silver Trigger
Little (or Lil') Pistol


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Great suggestions on names. Yes about the lethal white. It was a big colt and it was her first. Same color as her.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*Update*

Well I made an error when I wrote down the last time Silver was bred. The person that let me breed my mare to her stud has her last breeding as May 14, 2012 and I wrote on my calendar June 14, 2012 so we will be having the baby in May instead of June.
Here are some pictures that I took March 23, 2013.
We will be moving her to the barn with a turn out attached so we can keep a watch on her.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Subbing!!! I don't know how I missed this thread!! Your mare is beautiful!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ummmm, correct me if Im wrong, but if her last breeding was May 14th, then shes due in April 19, .. based on 340 day pregnancy


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

sssmith said:


> Ummmm, correct me if Im wrong, but if her last breeding was May 14th, then shes due in April 19, .. based on 340 day pregnancy


This is what I was thinking, lol, as horses have a gestation period of 11 months, not 12, and can foal as early as 320 days (this is the safe zone)


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Chrome said:


> Great suggestions on names. Yes about the lethal white. It was a big colt and it was her first. Same color as her.


Just pointing out the above because she seems to be bigger than due in late may IMO....
and can the foal (previous foal) be lethal white AND the same color as this mare??? I didn't think so, so Im just asking because Im definitely not an expert on it...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, if she was last bred May, she will be due in April. Also, if the still-born foal had the same colouring has her, I don't know if that was Lethal White. Lethal White foals, as the name implies, are born completely or almost completely white (picture below). At least that is the impression I was under. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, or if it is possible for them to be born with normal colour patterns.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah your right Got my figures messed up.
That is the impression I was under too on the lethal white


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did a little bit of research on lethal white foals a while ago, as I was very curious to know how to avoid and stuff, and everything I read said that a foal with lethal white syndrome is almost all white, it can have dark eyes, and dark parts, or can look like a cremello or perlino, but it doesn't have any patterns, or anything. That is just what I got from the research, I am not sure it is entirely true... so from what I read, I think it was you just had a still born foal... not a lethal white.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for the information. It was her first and she foaled in the pasture with the rest of the horses. I am not saying that the other horses did anything but there is always that chance.
The reason we did not put her in the barn is she does not do well when kept in a stall. This time we have it fixed where she can go out into a small paddock or she can go into the stall and she is right beside the house, so she can be watched more closely.
She had the still born after I had left and before the breeder got back home only an hour between when I left and she got there.
When I left she was fine standing in the shade with all the other horses.


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

She's beautiful! Can't wait to see the baby


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If the stillborn foal looked like like her, then it was not a lethal white. Something else went wrong in the foals development or during the delivery process to cause a stillborn. But its not because of LWO. Those foals are white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I think something went wrong during birth


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Most likely. Hopefully you have a safe and uneventful foaling this time around!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing - she has a very interesting pattern!

Quick question, is the sire of the previous foal the sire of this one?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I was wondering that too.. and if not, is this one frame by chance? I noticed in the beginning of your thread that you had mentioned that you had accidently forgot about the olws.... Just wondering if there was a chance this go round?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Chrome said:


> No she has not. I messed up and forgot about owls. Until after breeding.


I'm sorry. I misspoke... just that you had forgot about it until after breeding....


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry So Long a reply
It is a good possibility (he is a palomino)he got out and got tangled in the pasture fence, but there was a 1 1/2 year old stallion (black & white paint) in the pasture with her.
I did not think about the owls because I am not exactly sure that the sire of this baby is the sire of the still born baby.
Yes, she is at the same place she was at when the first baby was born, but things are better now. The barn was being built when she got bred last year and my barn owner is wanting everything to go right with this birth.
Last year we did not think she was bred until she started bagging up.
This year she has not been ridden since October or November. She is getting her shots and other vet care.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well best of luck! It's great that you are doing what you can to make sure you're up to speed and everything goes well with this foal! I think your mare has really neat colouring, so it will be interesting what you get. Have you figured out what colours you might get? I was going to go on the Colour Calculator just for fun, but I can't tell her base colour. I was thinking black, but her mane and tail look a lot lighter, and I'm no colour expert, so I have no clue! I absolutely love the sire's mane, it's so long!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

It is black. In the winter her dark hairs are black in the summer she has a silver redish brown color from the sun bleaching.
I would love to keep her in a stall to keep her black color but she hates being kept in a stall.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol well not knowing what colours she carries in the background, the colour calculator gives me an equal chance of practically everything from Buckskin to Chestnut! Whatever she has, I'm sure it will be really pretty.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. I hope it looks like dad, but I will take any color, boy or girl


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I just now saw the pics of dad... hes beautiful, and so is your girl! Congrats and happy foaling!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*Two more weeks before night watching!!!!*

Here are the latest pictures of Silver
These were taken Sunday, April 7, 2013 about 7:30 pm CDT


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*????*

Is that wax I see? Isn't to early for that:?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you know what day she's on?


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

She is on day 329


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Definitely looks like she's got white milk in ..

She's in the "safe" zone .. so I would be watching her pretty close. I've seen mares drip white milk for two weeks before foaling, but I don't think it's the norm.

Is it liquid white, or is it actually waxed? Hard to tell from the photos..

She certainly looks ready.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not sure I did not notice it while I was taking pictures. She did not really want me to take pictures of her udder.
I did not see anything dripping. She did have some nats biting her.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

she could be the one mare that didn't keep us waiting forever this year! lol


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

yep. I hope she waits till the weekend. I am having a nerve burned in my back tomorrow and I want be able to get out there. But my BO is watching her very close


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm, it's hard to tell in the picture if she's waxing. I would say her udders could still fill a little more. But every mare is different, so she might not. Still, getting closer!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

She is not waxing yet. I called BO and she went and checked it is pollen and dirt. She has been rolling in the dirt and scratching her belly on the ground. BO saw her.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

She had a way bigger bag with the colt we lost.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Silver is doing fine. Boobies are getting bigger. Will have more pics this weekend


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Did not get to see Silver this weekend going tomorrow afternoon will have pics then


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

No foal yet. She is at day 343. Here are the lastest picture


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She has to give up the hostage some time soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I am thinking she is waiting on the full moon on the 25th


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

She looks close to me!! Cant wait to see this babe!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She looks like she's lost consierable amount of weight/condition in a couple months. She is going to be really thin after she foals... and then feeding a baby. Yikes!

I don't envy your feed bill .. she's gonna eat ya'll outta house and home trying to nurse a baby!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I know, She is getting extra feed plus hay and pasture. She has been wormed on schedule. I don't understand why she is losing weight. Some of the other horses have lost some too. Our weather has been crazy. in the 50's at night 70's in the daytime and raining off and on


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I know you've probably covered all this .. sorry if you have.

They can eat a tremendous amount of feed when they are "building a baby". If you are feeding plenty of good quality mare and foal feed, hay, and good pasture, I would be a bit concerned about her condition. They just give SO much to the baby .. 

Hopefully she'll foal soon, the weather will settle, and all will be well ...


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

it is a 12% protein sweet feed. 16% protein hay, pasture is ok could be better.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

She has always been on the thin side. She is also getting mineral block. She is taken out of the pasture to be fed so I know she is getting all the sweet feed.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not coming down on you .. just concerned. If it were me, I would have taken her off the sweet feed, put her on a good 16% mare and foal and all the hay she can eat. But that's me.

I know there can always be exceptions, but there are usually underlying reasons for a horse that is "always thin" .. many times they are just hard keepers and need special feed and care.

A normal weight mare can require over 2-2.5 % of her body weight in feed during pregnancy. That's 20-25 lbs for a thousand pound horse .. plus higher protein and vitamins. A thin horse requires more .. but under veterinary advice.

It's probably late in the game to make alot of changes, but wouldn't hurt to consult your vet and see what he/she says ..

Again, not coming down on you .. and apologize if you've heard it all before.

Stalking this thread waitin' on the baby.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

It's okay. She is a hard one to keep weight on. I may have started feeding her the sweet feed in January. I should have started earlier. I will change her to the mare and foal feed but I will do it slowly don't want any tummy troubles


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OH, yeah .. if she's not fed at all until she starts dropping condition, then she is probably just using every bit of the protein and fat in the feed to build the baby .. neglecting her own body weight ..

If you start to change now, just do it gradual .. it'll be hard while she's nursing, but hopefully you can get on top of it..

She seems like a nice mare.. I hope it all goes good for you all!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Silver Chrome said:


> I know, She is getting extra feed plus hay and pasture. She has been wormed on schedule. I don't understand why she is losing weight. Some of the other horses have lost some too. Our weather has been crazy. in the 50's at night 70's in the daytime and raining off and on


Lol.... Where I'm from that's normal weather 😊it's 80 here today and will be 30's tonight and 40 tomorrow all day!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I get more weight on her. Already got higher protein feed will start mixing a little bit in her other food today.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Still no baby


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

How many days is she now?


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

She is at 346


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*Updated pictures. No baby yet*

Here are the pictures I took of Sliver yesterday


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well hopefully she lets this thing go soon! It seems all the mares are taking their sweet time this year.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish she would hurry up!!!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

No baby yet. She still looks the same as she did on April 29, 2013. Milk is thicker though


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Great things come over time...;-) Looking forward to seeing this baby!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Saw silver yesterday. The only change was a small lump in front of her bag.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

Very pretty mare! Cant wait to see what she throws!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Silver's milk is thicker and she is pretty loose no wax yet


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She sounds like she is getting real close! Can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*Baby Is here!!!!*

Silver had her baby at 10:25 last night. Everything went well baby and mom are doing great:happydance::happydance::clap:
Here are first pictures. Will have better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh my ........... another stingy mare with the color! He/she is cute!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

He, sorry about that. So excited forgot that information.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

What a beautiful baby!! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

How do you change the title of your thread?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Silver Chrome said:


> How do you change the title of your thread?


Congrats on your baby! Colt or filly?

I have always reported the original post and asked the mods to change the title. :wink:


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay Thanks!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Could you change the title of this thread to Silver's foaling page to Silver's foaling page......IT'S A BOY!!!!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He's is a cutie, congrats.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! Glad all went well for you and Silver! He is adorable! Looking forward to even more photos!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful boyyyy!!!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting pictures! She looks like she was stingy and kept all of her chrome to herself though LOL.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

he looks Great .. Pretty mama and baby Boy


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

He has a star. I will get better pictures today.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeous foal, 
hey Silver, you might want to really pack food in to the mare as (speaking from experience) it is REALLY hard to get weight on the mare once that little baby starts to grow


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I am going this afternoon and get a mare & foal feed she is on a 12% sweet feed now. I am also going to get some alfalfa cubes and some calf manna and some minerals and of course some treats.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there anything else I should get?


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I would def up her feed...my mare foaled 3 weeks ago and she is eating more than she did when she was pregnant with him!! she is also getting a lot more exercise chasing him around and making the others keep their distance when necessary so that combined with nursing has really increased her appetite.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your COLT!! Our mares decided to go on the same night and close to the same time as each other! My mare foaled a blue eyed filly yesterday at 9:45 pm! (foals of 2013 thread).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats AuarterCarolina on your filly I saw your pics she is beautiful!


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*More Pics*

Here are some pictures I took yesterday afternoon. I have upped her feed intake.
My BO said Silver did not seem to know what to do after He was born said she walked away and started eating but now she is being a good mom she cleaned him and is letting him nurse. She gets upset if he wanders too far. 

They are going to stay in the barn until we get more weight on her.

The picture of his face is blurred, he moved just as I took the picture.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

He's a cutie ! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She and the foal are going to get some turn out time correct? Keeping them locked up to try and put weight on her without allowing them any real turn out isn't healthy.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh yes they will get to go out in the arena. When it is not raining. Mom has to have turn out time. She does not like being in the stall all the time.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Just keeping them in for a couple of days until we are sure she has bonded well with the little one. She wasn't sure about what to do when he was born.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver Chrome said:


> ..
> They are going to stay in the barn until we get more weight on her.
> ...





Silver Chrome said:


> Just keeping them in for a couple of days until we are sure she has bonded well with the little one. She wasn't sure about what to do when he was born.


So which is it? Keeping her in to put weight on or keeping her in to bond? Sounds like if she's worrying about him and allowing him to nurse, etc, that bond is there.


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats beautiful boy


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Silver Chrome said:


> Congrats AuarterCarolina on your filly I saw your pics she is beautiful!


Thank you, yours is just as gorgeous! His legs make me laugh, it reminds me of my son always forgetting to put his other sock on. Total boy . Any names yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Trigger's Chrome Shocker or Trigger's Chrome Shot not sure which


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are the latest pictures of Shocker. Mom is gaining weight.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

I think he might turn grey


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is so cute! Glad everything went well.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Silver Chrome said:


> I think he might turn grey


He can't be grey unless one of his parents is grey..


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

What color would you say he is?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

The baby? I don't know. Hard to tell from those pics.. bay? brown? What is mamma's base color?


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Silver grey or silver black


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Foal is a bay or brown.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Foal is a bay or brown.


What about smokey black? The sire is a palomino and so it could have a cream messing with a black coat. I just don't see enough red tint in the body to make me believe he is bay or brown 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

*Baby Update*

Here are the latest pictures of Silver's Baby. We have decided to name him Trigger's Chrome Shocker.
He will be 3 months old August 14th.​


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Mom is doing great. The second picture has mommy's belly in the edge to the right. 
The first picture has his buddy in it. We call him Big Guy


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry it has been so long since I posted. I have been dealing with a bulging disc in my neck. I will know August 16th if I will need surgery or not.
I really don't want surgery but I am having weakness in my left arm and the Dr says it will only get worse. The pain is being controlled by steroid injections.
I have had one Dr tell me that I will not be able to ride any more after I have the surgery and I have also had another Dr say that I can. 
They will remove the disc and fuse the spine if I have surgery.

Anybody know if you can ride after this type of surgery


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this foal is black or smokey black (can't tell without testing). He looks too uniform in color for bay/brown to my eye with not enough red tint as a newborn.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Silver chrome I think it depends on the type of surgery and what they actually do to correct. Most I've known haven't quit riding just perhaps changed disciplines or mounts. My brother had spacers inserted and disks replaced and once he is out of his brace in 4 months he will increase his PT and should be able to ride at the 6 month mark.


----------



## Silver Chrome (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank for the information QtrBel. 
My surgery will be a disc removal and fusion. There is not any place here that I can find that does replacement. I wish there was.
I have been showing a little but mostly trail riding


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Boy Silver I am very sorry to hear about your back. Good luck with this it must be very painful. Hope it goes well. Love your little colt by the way


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

"Spinal Fusion survivor" ... mine was 30 years ago .. i'm sure technology has vastly improved since then... I'm 50 and still ride.

Positive attitude! And if you want to talk, let me know.

~deb


----------

